
We (reddit) had a security incident.  what you need to know - moh_maya
https://old.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/93qnm5/we_had_a_security_incident_heres_what_you_need_to/
======
jwilk
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17664301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17664301)

------
mratsim
I'm glad Reddit admitted that in the open right away.

Shit happens and will continue to happen, thanks for your transparency

------
eboyjr
Who would have the resources for an SMS intercept?

